# Changed from 2.5" to 3"



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kinetics Stage 3 kit 60 trim


Wooo what a difference, car spools faster/boost higher @ same settings(mbc)/ and is significantly faster.



just waiting for my .82 hotside to come in now 


custom made 3" turbo back (no pictures of dp)


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

has got to be the smallest cat i've ever seen :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

prometheus_ said:


> has got to be the smallest cat i've ever seen :laugh:


^^this & 3" FTW. :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

How much boost are you running and how many psi did you pick up going up to 3"? I'm thinking about doing the same thing on my 2.0t :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

do it. never understood how somebody could be BT w/ a 2.5" exhaust :screwy:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

Myliljettatoy said:


> How much boost are you running and how many psi did you pick up going up to 3"? I'm thinking about doing the same thing on my 2.0t :beer:



usually run @ 15psi , after the exhaust it was hitting 17/18psi with out changing anything else


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice! It made a world of difference to my 24vT :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

This is what I wanted to hear 2-3 psi is a significant improvement on the same setup and shows how the 2.5" was really restricting exhaust flow.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so last year on a dynojet i made 312hp/327tq @ about 16psi


yesterday on a Dyno Dynamics portable deal @ Vagkraft 340hp/378tq @ 18psi waiting on graph to be emailed there printer was bust

does anyone know anything about these dyno's? good/bad numbers?

looked like this













oh and


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on the first place :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Congrats on the first place :thumbup:


this :thumbup:


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

i could have easily taken second if i went for it :banghead:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres a vid from my friend Jason\ thekatt on here


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that thing sounds super clean :thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice! I just looked up your car and in the most recent photo i found you still had the factory intake manifold. Still using it at 18psi, how's it holding up? 

I think the general consensus is that DD reads a bit lower than DJ. So if you managed to make a nice gain on the DD with 2 psi, then I'd say it's a decently nice help from the 3" :thumbup: I think the general difference expressed online in comparisons was around 10-12% lower reading on the DD compared to DJ


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah stock intake mani/no shiftrod.  i have some bad ass duct tape in the trunk if it does pop.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i need to get some dyno time myself... hmmmmm


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

Liam...
nice pipes 
and congratulations on the dyno! Good job


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Phil 


:beer:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> yeah stock intake mani/no shiftrod.  i have some bad ass duct tape in the trunk if it does pop.



Awesome, that makes me feel better about the naysayers when it comes to my stock manifold on my 24v for a while since I can't justify the $1200 price and 2 month wait for a short manifold :facepalm:. I also deleted the shifter rod :thumbup:

Love the car, super clean :beer:


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> 
> :beer:


shoot me a message when you're going to the track next...


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Friday night


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

hmm...
I have fridays off...
I think I'm in... 

I'll look for ya when I get there..


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice
Who made that exhaust? Looks sexy


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jason @ Foreign Automotive (519)894-9551


he does magic


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

lil update

1st run of the night 

i had him


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ you never had ur car :facepalm: lol 

j/k really tho it did look you had him off the line


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Did u pre load the trans/gears/axles during the launch? Wheel hopped? Street tires?


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah street tires 

yeah, about 3 wheel hops and snap!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

That would do it... Get another set of stocl axles and slicks... And make sure u preload the gear, axles and hav them on the ready position before launching it...


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh here is the dyno sheet
new











old (diff dyno)


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Get that bigger hotside on that thing ASAP. :thumbup:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Get that bigger hotside on that thing ASAP. :thumbup:


x2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ x3


----------

